# R.I.P. Princess Chewy 2001-Sept. 25 2010



## MsJuliet (Sep 25, 2010)

My beautiful baby girl Chewy passed away this afternoon at about 1:30.
Chewy was diagnosed with cancer in late July. She continued to be the ridiculously happy and optimistic bunny she so truly is, and despite having a tumor on her heel and side of mouth ran around and continued to eat her favorite foods, banana, stringbean, granny smith apple, and her favorite... BLUE BERRIES!

In the past week, Chewy's outstandingly quirky and happy character seemed to have died down. She was unusually quiet. I knew immediately that the time had come.
I promised myself after hearing her diagnosis that I would let her go as soon as she began to experience pain so that her life on this earth was pure happiness. Her back legs had begun to fail, and she could not sit up or move. She was lying down, but her legs were getting burned because of her urine. She had a fever and her HUGE appetite decreased, very fast. It was heartbreaking to see my optimistic honey bunny express pain openly.

On her way to the vet, she struggled with breathing in front of our building in my fathers arms. She passed away in his arms, next to me, outside on this beautiful day. We were across the street from her favorite hill to run on, and I believe her spirit jumped up and ran straight for the bushes she loved to hide in.

I'm heartbroken to not see my little Honey Bunny sitting in her cage. My first and last words in and out of my house were always to say Hi and Bye to her. I will always miss her soft fur and her gentle, feisty personality. She touched everyone who met her because she was such an outspoken and feisty bunny. She was never afraid to demand what she wanted. When my mother would take too long to give her granny smith apple, she would stomp her foot. :biggrin2:

I know that she is now in a better place, where she can run, hop, dig, and eat again, and she is amongst wonderful company. I know that she won't miss me because she can come back and visit anytime, and sit on the couch next to my Dad where she loved to relax while he read. She is free to do whatever she wants, which is what she truly deserves.

Chewy was a huge part of my family. I wanted a bunny ever since I could talk, and I truly believe we were a match made in heaven. We will all miss her so, so, so much. Rest in peace, Chewy, and know that you are always loved and thought of. I love you more than I could ever love anything and you'll always be my Furry Sister. Thank you for giving me happiness that I will always carry with me throughout my life. I'll join you someday, Chewy, and we'll be together again. I hope that you're reunion with your furry family is going great!





:angel::headflick: She used to always do that. I'm so sure that was the first thing she did at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 25, 2010)

We're so sorry for your loss of Princess Chewy. From what you wrote, she was a remarkable bunny and will truly be missed by all. Rest in peace little girl.


----------



## genie_bunneh (Sep 26, 2010)

She's a beautiful creature, and I'm sure you made her the absolutely happiest she could ever be.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry she had to leave you but she had a great life with you, I know. You gave her all she could ask for and she's not in pain anymore. Binky free, Chewy.


----------



## Nela (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm sorry about your girl. RIP precious.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost you Chewy. She was a Beautiful girl.

Binky Pain Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:, Beautiful Girl.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Yield (Sep 27, 2010)

I cried when I read what you wrote 

I bet she was very glad to be with you until the end, you two had a real bond!

Binky-free, Chewy!


----------



## MsJuliet (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you all for the condolences, I can't explain how much they mean to me.
Every time I walk past her cage, I instinctively look for her. When I rustle something in the living room, I turn around expecting her to jump up. I'm heartbroken. I miss you so much, Chewy, and I hope you are happy!

Some of Chewy's ashes will be sprinkled in the bushes she loved hiding in on the hill across the street from us. She'd always try to run into them, but out of worry of rat poisoning, we never let her. Finally she can hide there in peace and chew up everything! :innocent

The rest will be placed in a urn my father will be painting at a pottery shop. He is quite the talented artist, and is planning on painting Chewy in a nice grassy landscape. I'll be sure to post the final product as soon as it's done.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm so very sorry you lost your beautiful little girl..


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was so gorgeous. I'm sure that she had very happy lifetime with you. RIP, little princess. :rose:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm very sorry - Chewy was a very pretty girl. She sounds like she had a wonderful character, and was living life to the full right to the end.

The urn sounds lovely!

Jan


----------

